# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Thảo luận | Đánh giá > Điện thoại | Mobile >  Lợi ích của doanh nghiệp khi sử dụng đầu số hotline

## hoangmitek

Đầu số 1900 là đầu số quen thuộc được nhiều công ty chuyên nghiệp sử dụng trong chăm sóc khách hàng. Để tạo cho mình một đầu số riêng bắt đầu bằng bốn số đặc biệt 1900, doanh nghiệp cần đến sự giúp đỡ của các bên cung cấp dịch vụ tổng đài 1900 chuyên nghiệp.

Trên thị trường hiện nay có rất nhiều bên cung cấp dịch vụ tổng đài đầu số đặc biệt này để doanh nghiệp có thể thuê lại. Doanh nghiệp khi liên hệ với các công ty để được tư vấn về:

- Chọn đầu số.

- Lựa chọn hệ thống Server, tổng đài, thiết bị sử dụng.

- Cước phí gọi, cước phí lắp đặt, triển khai, duy trì,...

- Cài đặt ghi âm và quản lý cuộc gọi.

- Gửi yêu cầu cụ thể của doanh nghiệp mình về số lượng máy, số lượng cuộc gọi, gọi điện thoại nội bộ hay tiếp nhận cuộc gọi,...

- Và nhiều dịch vụ khác đi kèm tùy theo yêu cầu của từng doanh nghiệp.


Vậy lợi ích của việc đăng ký đầu số 1900 MiPBX là gì?

Đối với doanh nghiệp:

- Chỉ sở hữu một đầu số dễ nhớ và chuyên nghiệp khi chăm sóc khách hàng.

- Chuyển hướng được các cuộc gọi, giúp cho số hotline của doanh nghiệp không bị rơi vào tình trạng tắc nghẽn khi có nhiều khách hàng gọi đến.

- Khách hàng gọi điện đến có thể được chuyển hướng tới các phòng ban, chi nhánh phù hợp mà không cần gọi lại.

- Chỉ cần quản lý duy nhất một số điện thoại.

- Có khả năng ghi âm cuộc gọi để tiện cho người quản lý giám sát chất lượng.

- Có khả năng gửi tin nhắn trực tiếp đến khách hàng.

- ...

Lợi ích của dịch vụ tổng đài 1900

Nhờ những ưu điểm này, các doanh nghiệp thuộc nhiều ngành kinh doanh khác nhau đều rất ưa chuộng dịch vụ tổng đài này, đặc biệt là trong các ngành như: Tư vấn luật, bảo hiểm, chứng khoán, ngân hàng, bệnh viện, hàng không,...

Không chỉ có vậy, doanh nghiệp lắp đặt dịch vụ tổng đài 1900 còn đem đến nhiều sự tiện ích cho khách hàng:

- Khách hàng có thể gửi tin nhắn cho tổng đài để nhận được thông tin cần tư vấn.

- Chi phí rẻ hơn so với các tổng đài số cố định không sử dụng dịch vụ.

- Không cần nhập mã vùng trước khi gọi.

- ....

Lợi ích của khách hàng khi dùng tổng đài 1900 MiPBX

Ngoài ra, hiện nay các doanh nghiệp còn có thêm lựa chọn mới là đầu số 1800. Đầu số này miễn phí cước gọi cho các thuê bao của Viettel khi gọi tới. Chi phí này được bên cung cấp dịch vụ tính cho doanh nghiệp sau đó. Đây là đầu số rất phù hợp để doanh nghiệp thực hiện các tư vấn miễn phí cho người gọi, giúp tăng độ hài lòng của khách hàng với thương hiệu.

Nguồn https://hoasao.vn

----------

